# My New Hedgehog Necklace & Soap!!!! [pix]



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey everyone! I just wanted to show you guys some new things I bought online today from http://www.etsy.com (homemade/handcrafted items). I got a hedgie necklace for $20 (with the ruby-colored flower) and an oatmeal formula soap made specially to give our babies a bath without irritating their skin, for $5. Enjoy! If anyone wants the links to them I'll be happy to share


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are adorable, I especially love the little hedgie charm


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

That charm is just like my Pandora charm! SOOOOo cute!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Both are so cute! Thanks for sharing and congrats on your new purchases!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

That has to be the cutest bar of soap i have ever seen ( and will probably ever see lol ) a happy little hedgie. The necklace is beautiful i love the charms !


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

MissC said:


> That charm is just like my Pandora charm! SOOOOo cute!!


OoOoOh, Pandora has a hedgie charm?! I love that store <3


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome!
Both products are so cute and very professional-looking.

My most fun and rewarding class in high school was my jewelry/metal smithing class.

I wonder if there are instructions somewhere to make oatmeal soap at home...


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

Quilled1 said:


> Awesome!
> Both products are so cute and very professional-looking.
> 
> My most fun and rewarding class in high school was my jewelry/metal smithing class.
> ...


Definitely! There has to be somewhere online that has directions for oatmeal soap, I can't imagine it being that hard to make . And I'm sure you could buy the hedgie mold somewhere online too!


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

britpeters said:


> And I'm sure you could buy the hedgie mold somewhere online too!


When I read that, hedgehog-shaped jell-o popped into my head :lol:


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Aiiyeee!!! I WANT ONE!!! *squee*


----------

